

When Technical Feasibility Doesn't Matter - j_baker
http://www.aspousa.org/index.php/2011/08/when-technical-feasibility-doesnt-matter/

======
shalmanese
Technical feasibility is a necessary but not sufficient condition. It is
primarily useful to know when something is _not_ technically feasible.

